# Apps ohne Internet auf das Handy bekommen



## Clean up Dan (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Habe ein Problem. Auf meinem Handy bekomme ich einfach keinen Internetempfang. Nun will ich die Apps erst auf den PC und von da aus auf die SD Karte machen und sie dann auf dem Handy zu installieren. Brauche ich da noch irgendwelche Programme? Wenn ich auf googlePlay Apps downloaden will kommt immer die Meldung, dass ich kein Gerät angeschlossen habe... 
Mfg CUD


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2012)

Probiers doch einfach mit dem Handy, dass du am PC anschließt


----------



## Clean up Dan (27. Juli 2012)

Sry ich habe jetzt hier mien erstes Smartphone und kenne mich garnicht aus. 

Habe das Handy am PC angeschlossen. Was muss ich jetzt tun. Nochmal sry dass ich so dumm bin^^


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2012)

> Nochmal sry dass ich so dumm bin^^


Du bist doch nicht dumm und entschuldigen brauchst du dich auch für nichts, warum denn auch

Hast du die mitgelieferte Software installiert?


----------



## Clean up Dan (27. Juli 2012)

Nein. Die habe ihc garnicht bekommen!

War nur das Handy + Micro SD und Kurzanleitung dabei.


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2012)

Ob Software mitgeliefert wird hängt immer vom Handy ab, muss also nicht sein

Welches hast du denn?


----------



## Clean up Dan (27. Juli 2012)

Samsung AceI


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn es angeschlossen ist kann du normalerweise über GooglePlay die Apps downloaden.

Die Software findest du hier unter Support


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juli 2012)

Dafür muss er aber ins Internet. Wenn das Handy WLAN hat, dann geht es über den PC oder Router, wenn da auch Wlan vorhanden ist. Ich denke mal, das Handy hat kein Internet, weil die SIM-Card nur fürs Telefonieren gedacht ist und keine Datenoption aktiv ist.
In den Store von Google (und in andere Stores) kommt man zwar auch mit dem PC rein - man kann die Apps aber nicht auf den PC downloaden - man kann die Installation anleiern, aber dafür muss das Handy im Internet sein und das bekommt die App dann direkt geschickt - ohne dass sie über den PC geht.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Juli 2012)

laut diesen details hat dein Handy Wlan 
Samsung Galaxy Ace (GT-S5830i) - TECHNISCHE DATEN | SAMSUNG

,bau eine verbindung mit dem wlan auf, erstelle bei googleMail eine email, dannach solltest du das googleApp Store nutzen dürfen.
denn wlan schlüssel bekommst du von deinem router raus, ich hoffe du hast ein router mit wlan Funktion.

TIP, buch dir Internet flat für deine simkarte dazu (falls das noch geht) , da viele apps eine internet verbindung unterwegs brauchen, nicht alle aber viele! ich hoffe du hast in deinem vertrag auch das internet inbegriffen!
was hast du denn für ein anbieter??? was zahlst du wenn ich fragen darf?

OHNE INTERNET KEIN APPS, Da alles über denn GoogleApp store läuft! achte drauf das du kostenlose apps ladest, es gibt auch kostenpflichtige. augen auf!


----------



## Clean up Dan (27. Juli 2012)

Ich schaffe es nicht eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Ich weiß das mein Handy wlan hat aber irgendwie klappt das nciht!

ich klicke aauf mit easybox verbinden. dann kommt sofort die meldung nciht verbunden!


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2012)

Hast du das WLAN Passwort eingegeben?

Irgendwie funktioniert das App downloaden auch mit dem Handy am PC, bei meinem Bruder hats auch funktioniert, sonst käme ja auch nicht die Meldung kein Gerät angeschlossen


----------



## Clean up Dan (27. Juli 2012)

Hab samsung kies runtergeladen und funktioniert auch super. kann also problemlos musik über usb vom pc zum handy übertragen. Mit meinem internet hatte ich auch schon bei der psp so probleme. 
deswegen frage ich halt obs da einen weg gibt. kann ich irgendwie das handy mit usb an pc verbinden und dann die apps irgendwie aufs handy machen?

ja wlan pw habe ihc eingegeben. kommt die meldung verbunden und 1 sec später bin ich nciht mehr verbunden...


----------



## Clean up Dan (27. Juli 2012)

hier nochmal wie ich das mit wlan mache:
einstellung, drahtlos und netzwerke, wlan einstellung, unter wlan steht jetzt meine easybox, ich klicke drauf. es erscheint die meldung sicherheit: wpa.wpa2-psk und signalstärke = ok. ich klicke dann auf verbinden. und da steht dann authentifizierung. kurz danach kommt die meldung: nicht verbunden.
und unter easybox steht dabb deaktiviert, gesichert mit wpa. wpa2 ....


----------



## xXpusher (26. August 2012)

Hab auch das galaxy ace und bei dem handy gibt es manchmal einen "wlan bug". Dann geht das wlan einfach nach einer zeit aus oder wlan geht garnicht erst an 
Also der bug wo wlan ausgeht habe ich bei meinem behoben allerdings hab ch immernoch den bug das wlan manchmal nicht angeht. Ich starte das handy dann neu dann gehts wieder 
Hast du es schonmal mit einem upfate probiert? Kannst du über das programm samsung kies auf dem pc machen 
Liegt das am handy oder an dir?


----------

